# Any idea what she is??



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

I posted this a while ago and thought I'd give it a try again what type of pullet is she the last picture is the one on the top I am wandering about


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like a game breed to me. Try feathersite.


----------

